# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo terreno de 2 hectáreas en pacasmayo

## Magno Gutiérrez

*escanear0002.jpgTerreno Agrícola en Pacasmayo- La Libertad.* Exensión: 2 Hectáreas
Denominación del Predio: "Clavel Martín" Ubicación: Carretera Panamericana Norte Km 665 Sector "El frejol" 
Distrito de San Pedro de Lloc
Provincia de Pacasmayo 
Departamento de La Libertad. 
Altura sector "El Milagro" ingresando por el desvío Santa Elena
(Ver Google Maps....en el km 666 está la fábrica de cementos Pacasmayo)
Propietaria: Obdulia Jesús Jiménez Alcántara Título SUNARP: Nº 2545SE 
Descripción del Terreno: terreno de 2 hectáreas para cultivo totalmente plano en dos niveles, ideal para cultivo de arroz de óptima calidad u otros (buen Ph), con riego abundante, camino de acceso para vehículos grandes)
Precio total: $ 25,000 Dólares Americanos.  
Contacto
Sr. Franklin Enriquez Ricaldi
Cel 95466 7311 Nextel (98) 136*8710
E-mail: franklinenri3@gmail.com  TERRENO PACASMAYO.jpgRIEGO Y ACCSESO 2.jpgTemas similares: VENDO 100 HAS EN PACASMAYO, LA LIBERTAD VENDO TERRENO DE 9.80 HAS. EN CAJAMARCA VENDO PREDIO DE 18.5 HAS-PACASMAYO, LA LIBERTAD VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------


## detective

Me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal , podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 o dejarme un mensaje de watsap al mismo numero me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo

----------

